# Buying music



## Durelle (Sep 7, 2018)

So I've been wanting to stay buying music but most songs I wanna get are people who only publish to itunes/Google Play/Amazon

I know that iTunes isn't DRM free but is Google or Amazon DRM free? I don't want to start buying music everywhere this way I can just have 1 set spot for it all.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 23, 2018)

I use eMusic. You pay a monthly/yearly fee and they give you credits you can spend in the store.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 23, 2018)

Purchased songs are DRM-free on Google Play. They aren't lossless though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2018)

Amazon music is DRM free as well.


----------



## Durelle (Oct 24, 2018)

oh, i never thought of Amazon


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2018)

I enjoy buying music from Bandcamp to support my favourite artists.
Also DRM free.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Oct 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I enjoy buying music from Bandcamp to support my favourite artists.
> Also DRM free.


I also like Bandcamp (and release my own music there, as well) because it's good for both the artist and consumer. They allow artists to release music freely, only charging a small portion of your sales if your music is sold at a cost, and allow artists to release lossless music, and pack in other files as extras if desired. I don't know why so many platforms insist on only providing lossy audio to customers, and I don't even want to get started on my rant against DRM.


----------



## Durelle (Oct 25, 2018)

Well like I said I'm trying to minimize the amount of places I buy from, I think Google Play + bandcamp will be my way to go


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 25, 2018)

I have an account for Spotify and Apple Music. Streaming is the future. However, Tool is the only music I may have to buy....again. Those yo-yos don’t have any streaming music.


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2018)

Durelle said:


> Well like I said I'm trying to minimize the amount of places I buy from, I think Google Play + bandcamp will be my way to go


Depending on what kind of music it is, I also recommend buying directly from the record label if that's an option.


----------



## Plstic (Oct 25, 2018)

I only buy physically or directly from the artist e.g bandcamp.


----------



## SpongyLesbian (Nov 10, 2018)

I use Spotify, and if I like the record so much I try to buy it physically (CD or DVD) if possible. I like having stuff like that on shelves, I even bought some old casettes like Megadeth's Youthanasia album. I thought about buying music from bandcamp, but even I'm helping the artist directly, I don't like having it only on my computer or on a digital place. 

TL;DR: Streaming it or having it physically is best for me, since I can't really obtain some of my favourite albums as CD/DVD or vinyl.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Nov 10, 2018)

SpongyLesbian said:


> I thought about buying music from bandcamp, but even I'm helping the artist directly, I don't like having it only on my computer or on a digital place.



Some artists offer physical copies of their music on Bandcamp, but that's usually only applicable to independent artists, I guess.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 28, 2018)

Durelle said:


> So I've been wanting to stay buying music but most songs I wanna get are people who only publish to itunes/Google Play/Amazon
> 
> I know that iTunes isn't DRM free but is Google or Amazon DRM free? I don't want to start buying music everywhere this way I can just have 1 set spot for it all.


iTunes is DRM free. I've bought plenty of music from iTunes and never had any problems playing the M4A files on other devices, or media players. One thing, you should remove the purchase info from the file if you ever share it because it contains your full name and email.

My favorite digital music services to buy from are iTunes and Bandcamp, because iTunes offers the highest quality audio while it's still lossy (compressed) and Bandcamp offers in lossless and lossy (multiple choices).

I'd not recommend Amazon Music or Play Store Music because they're both in MP3 and that's one hell of a relic from the past.


----------

